# Need help identifying...



## kn ineu02 (Nov 6, 2004)

I picked up an older sears snowblower, I'm guessing 10 to 15 years old? I believe it is a Tecumseh engine but can't seem to find any numbers on it. It is 3.5 HP, if color indicates age it's a redish orange paint. I have no spark. Any info on where to look for the numbers? And if anyone has a manual for these, I could use one. My email is [email protected] 

Thanks


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

no spark probablly means a bad plug or bad coil or a coil that is not properly set, the flywheel could be dirty. that or the coil is grounding out.


----------



## kn ineu02 (Nov 6, 2004)

I've found some numbers on the engine after some steel wool and elbow grease. It says, 143 694012 ser92330 This is stamped on the flywheel cover near the spark plug Anyone know what engine I have?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

most likely a sears craftsmen tecumseh. put a pic up here so that i can tell


----------



## speed75 (Sep 27, 2004)

that year motor has a magneto an points. i would check that first.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah it isn't the new ones. if the motor is that old most likely who owned it didn't replace or set the points when it needed it


----------



## snoman (Feb 13, 2004)

kn ineu02
Your motor is identified as an H35 45528L and you can go to this site for a complete repair manual. http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf
By the way, if it's that old and probably nothing has ever been done to the ignition, then change the points/cond plus when you have the mag off, you can clean up the coil and check the condition of it.
Oh yeah, don't forget a new plug....just don't buy Champion. (too many problems)
snoman


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah champions give mostly problems


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

uhh
lol
bugman, lol

get an autolite 458


----------



## kn ineu02 (Nov 6, 2004)

You guys rock! I can see the coil and it does look ummmm rough. I will start with points etc. Thanks!


----------

